

Crysis 2, leaked 49 days early - kalessin
http://www.facepunch.com/threads/1058902-Crysis-2-leaked-49-days-early.

======
antihero
Unsurprising, my mate is a tester in the UK and they gave it to people to play
on their home PCs to test the multiplayer.

